# net install using Windows 2003 Server for TFTP and DHCP - possible?



## stringchopper (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi, I'm a moderate linux newb wanting to try freebsd (for the stability).

I have a laptop that I have trouble installing just about anything from the CD - I suppose because it uses two different pcmcia cards - one for booting, one for normal use.

I've successfully installed ubuntu linux on this laptop with windows 2003 server hosting the files, using tftpd32.  The ubuntu install grabs install files from the internet archives after the net boot.

Can I do this with FreeBSD?  My google searches return only results for installing with a linux or BSD server.

I need to know what files to put in the tftpd32 directory, and do I need other files from the CD, or can the install grab files from online source?

note: I had an error copying the FreeBSD 7.1 CD from linux to the 2003 server due to the backend (windows) not accepting symlinks.

Many thanks in advance.... hopefully I can get this done, I'm looking forward to compiling the kernel and all the other fun stuff!  (seriously)


----------



## johnblue (Feb 5, 2009)

stringchopper said:
			
		

> I need to know what files to put in the tftpd32 directory, and do I need other files from the CD, or can the install grab files from online source?


Not having ever tried this myself, I wonder if you could mount a FreeBSD iso with DAEMON Tools and tie your TFTP server to that provided that your server is not under configuration management and is yours to do what you will with it.

:e


----------

